
Ask HN: How to avoid facial recognition in Hong Kong? - jppope
I just saw a pretty ingenious tactic for avoiding facial recognition (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;LeeMifsud&#x2F;status&#x2F;1180605558992318465). Hypothetically speaking what other tools or tactics would be useful to avoid facial recognition?
======
newscracker
There's CV Dazzle [1], but any kind of system would have to be used by several
people in a location to be more effective, preferably with people switching
things up often.

Juggalo or Juggalette face paints could also confuse current recognition
systems.

[1]: [https://cvdazzle.com](https://cvdazzle.com)

~~~
jppope
that is completely rad. thank you for the link

------
htfu
Sadly the projector in the link is just an art project/proof of concept. So
maybe something like that, but for real?

Otherwise, glasses, scarves, hoodies, umbrellas, numbers... the usual, no?
Makeup and lofi prosthetics if you wanted to get fancy.

In any case isn't facial recognition rather less an immediate issue than,
well, tear gas?

------
moksly
Wearing a mask. I know they banned it, but it’s not like they won’t come after
you because you didn’t wear a mask. I mean, that’s exactly the point of the
facial recognition. Instead of disappearing today, you’ll disappear tomorrow.

If you’re not into the “liberty or death” thing, you might want to flee China
instead.

Either way, good luck.

